# Application of credit cards in Hong Kong



## hongkongJK (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, can you all please share your experience of applying credit card in Hong Kong? Would it be very difficult for expats like us?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

SIMPLE if you have a bank account apply to them for one of their credit cards. If they think you are credit worthy they will be only too happy to give you one


----------

